# Feet slipping off pedals... need advice



## Nawelter (Mar 9, 2017)

Being new to the sport and using a rather cappy bike that's over 10 years old with cheap plastic pedals, I'm finding my feet to be slipping off in anything technical whatsoever.

What is the best option in your opinion?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

What position do you place your feet on the pedal? What kind of shoes do you wear?

You can also look for flat pedals with grip. I have Race Face flat pedals myself: 
Race Face Chester Composite Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, you can either go clipless, where your feet are clipped to the pedals (yes, that is accurate) or get some good platforms. I rode clipless for the last 10 years and then recently switched to platforms (also Chesters) last year on my main bike. Read some threads on here on both options and decide which way you want to try.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

As Battery said, consider better pedals and/or shoes.

Also, drop your heels if you're not doing so already.

Bang for the buck, the Chester composites that Battery linked are hard to beat. Same for Deity Compounds. They are light, grippy, affordable, and extremely rugged. They also come in just about any color you could want.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Then go into the five ten website and check the close out section for good shoes. I picked up a pair for $59.00 and I run VP Vice pedals for $45 @ amazon.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Then go into the five ten website and check the close out section for good shoes. I picked up a pair for $59.00 and I run VP Vice pedals for $45 @ amazon.


That's exactly what I did as well, 5-10 website closeout for $59 with free shipping. Maybe not my first choice in color but I don't really care.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nawelter said:


> Being new to the sport and using a rather cappy bike that's over 10 years old with cheap plastic pedals, I'm finding my feet to be slipping off in anything technical whatsoever.
> 
> What is the best option in your opinion?


'cheap plastic pedals' you should upgrade those, if they don't have decent pins then even good shoes won't help. Good pedals/bad shoes will be better than bad pedals/good shoes. Of course good shoes and good pedals will be great.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> That's exactly what I did as well, 5-10 website closeout for $59 with free shipping. Maybe not my first choice in color but I don't really care.


I lucked out on the color actually but the shoe is solid. If the color wasnt there I would have done the same though.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

5-10's plus decent flats ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Nawelter (Mar 9, 2017)

Battery said:


> What position do you place your feet on the pedal? What kind of shoes do you wear?
> 
> You can also look for flat pedals with grip. I have Race Face flat pedals myself:
> Race Face Chester Composite Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA


I wear tennis shoes and usually have the ball of my foot on the pedal.


----------



## Nawelter (Mar 9, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Well, you can either go clipless, where your feet are clipped to the pedals (yes, that is accurate) or get some good platforms. I rode clipless for the last 10 years and then recently switched to platforms (also Chesters) last year on my main bike. Read some threads on here on both options and decide which way you want to try.


I was looking at clip less pedals online last night. The only reason I'm reluctant of taking that route is fear of not being able to get off the bike quick enough on technical terrain. Is it possible to dismount just as quick as you normally would after you have experience with them? Why did you switch back to platforms?


----------



## Nawelter (Mar 9, 2017)

Are all bikes universal as far as the threads being the same size for pedals to screw in?


----------



## Tinymountain (Oct 26, 2016)

The threads should all be the same. Maybe not for a Walmart bike, they tend to be the exception to the various standards. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nawelter said:


> I wear tennis shoes and usually have the ball of my foot on the pedal.


As mentioned, on smooth plastic pedals, without any pins sticking out, anyone would have a tough time staying on. A pedal change will make a big difference. Running shoes (with flat soles) can work well, but shoes like the 5-10s they are mentioning have uber-soft rubber soles that work even better.

The "heal down" technique mentioned will help you stay planted. Have a look on youtube for some examples.



Nawelter said:


> I was looking at clip less pedals online last night. The only reason I'm reluctant of taking that route is fear of not being able to get off the bike quick enough on technical terrain. Is it possible to dismount just as quick as you normally would after you have experience with them? Why did you switch back to platforms?


I think flat pedals will always be faster, but you can get extremely fast with clipless. It's just a matter of practice, maybe some tension adjustment (if available). It becomes second nature after a while.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to use the right technique when going through technical area. It's called 'low heels'. If you put your weight on the pedals by getting off the seat _*and*_ tilt your feet so your heels are down at a 45* angle you'll stick to most pedals with some raised pins using tennis shoes. A bump bounces you up when you have your feet flat. With low heels you have to be scraped across the pins. You do need pedals with raised pins. Stubby pins won't cut up your shins.
https://www.amazon.com/Wellgo-Magne...TF8&qid=1489584926&sr=8-3&keywords=wellgo+mg5
Here's a vid showing the technique-


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nawelter said:


> I was looking at clip less pedals online last night. The only reason I'm reluctant of taking that route is fear of not being able to get off the bike quick enough on technical terrain. Is it possible to dismount just as quick as you normally would after you have experience with them? Why did you switch back to platforms?


Once you get used to them, you can unclip quickly. But as mentioned, probably not as quick as platforms. I was firmly in the clipless camp for years but I realized there were a couple of spots where I wasn't riding well due to fear of not getting unclipped when I needed to. And reading a number of threads on this site, I decided to try platforms. I haven't switched all of my bikes yet but I have gotten used to the platforms and don't plan to switch back on my main bike. I think there is a trend toward platforms but I think the population will be pretty split between the two.

You'll come across pedals that are platform on one side and clips on the other. They are not recommended, not very good platforms and it is a pain to clip in as you have to find the right side.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think that not being able to keep your feet on the pedals is a poor reason to go clipless, if your technique is good you should be able to keep your feet planted in most any situation regardless of pedals or shoes. Once that is sound then clipless or good pedals & shoes are just a bonus.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Get you a set of flats first with metal pins.

When you grow tired of your bloody calves and shins get some 5tens on closeout.

Or get both now and completely change your life and riding experience. 5tens are unreal.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Nawelter said:


> I was looking at clip less pedals online last night. The only reason I'm reluctant of taking that route is fear of not being able to get off the bike quick enough on technical terrain. Is it possible to dismount just as quick as you normally would after you have experience with them? Why did you switch back to platforms?


Actually, once you're not worried about slipping and potentially racking yourself or face planting into your stem, you can focus on riding instead of bailing. In this scenario, most find that clipless are an asset not a hinderance. Yes, with some practice you can very quickly release from the pedals, but what I see is that most people realize that they don't have to bail as much once they are properly attached to the bike.

However, bad clipless pedals are scary at best and flat out dangerous at worst. Because they're reliable and functional and relatively easy to clip into, I'd recommend newer Deore, SLX, or XT clipless pedals over pretty much any other brand/model at least starting out. They're relatively inexpensive, not too heavy, but very reliable which is what's most important at this point.

Other question, no they're not 100% universal, but unless you're riding some very off-size pedal interface, almost all mountain bike crank arms accept a standard 9/16" threaded pedal spindle. You typically won't find the other 1/2" option unless you're using BMX or very old crank arms, even then it's uncommon for mountain bikes.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nawelter said:


> Being new to the sport and using a rather cappy bike that's over 10 years old with cheap plastic pedals, I'm finding my feet to be slipping off in anything technical whatsoever.
> 
> What is the best option in your opinion?


Ditching the plastic pedals should be the first thing you should do. The cheap plastic pedals are there for bike shops to allow you to pedal the bike around the parking lot.

Get some better pedals and work on your confidence.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

With crappy plastic pedals, technique won't matter. Those things are treacherous on a real mtb, especially when damp.

I agree that good, pinned pedals should be #1. Clipless works, too, but the learning curve is different, and IMO, steeper. Clipless really excel if you want to race. Whichever pedal you choose, specific shoes for the purpose are at minimum a really good idea. But while clipless REQUIRE a compatible shoe, with platforms, it's just recommended (sometimes strongly, depending on the shoe you're using).

Once you pick a pedal/shoe combo, work on the appropriate techniques to use them correctly. While dropping your heels is important with platforms, there ARE times where pointing your toes is also important. I find that I use a much wider range of motion at the ankle with platforms than I do with clipless.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Flats (+decent shoes) for fun & general trail riding...

Clipless for race day & trying to keep up with the Jones...

Ride both if you can. Some trails I'll ride clip'd in & others I'll ride flats. 

Horses for courses.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

As mentioned good pedals, shoes, heels down. But also make sure you're relaxed with knees bent. Catching air or rock gardens can bounce you off the bike if stiff.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Harold said:


> With crappy plastic pedals, technique won't matter.


Technique always matters. I'm not advocating riding sub-par pedals and shoes and for sure I think the OP should upgrade but with good technique you can ride with crappy plastic pedals and Chuck Taylors and still stay planted over rough terrain, conversely even good pedals and shoes won't save a rider with poor technique from flying off the pedals.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Technique always matters. I'm not advocating riding sub-par pedals and shoes and for sure I think the OP should upgrade but with good technique you can ride with crappy plastic pedals and Chuck Taylors and still stay planted over rough terrain, conversely even good pedals and shoes won't save a rider with poor technique from flying off the pedals.


Nothing to disagree with here, except that some combinations could make things very difficult. If the OP truly has OEM test pedals, trail running shoes (not flat), and wet conditions, it would be challenging.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been on some weird super dense resin/plastic pedals that may have well had inset ball bearings on their surfaces, nothing is going to keep someone on pedals like those, especially if they ever get wet. Technique definitely accounts for many problems but there are components out there that are completely inappropriate to actually use.

Something like a pedal and good shoes are one of the most important components / interfaces on a bike. Even with reasonably decent technique, bad components in this area are a recipe for disaster.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

They are treacherous when wet but I've done enough trail riding on $8 plastic pedals to know that it's really not that big of a deal to ride in control on them. 

Again I agree with using the best equipment possible and pedals/shoes are definitely important.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

eb1888 said:


> Here's a vid showing the technique-


Ah, world champ Fabien Barel reminding us to keep our "eels" low.

Haha, seriously, I love that guy and his videos. Watched them over and over and over in 2012 and learned a great deal, particularly the one on cornering.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

hdparrish said:


> Ah, world champ Fabien Barel reminding us to keep our "eels" low.
> 
> Haha, seriously, I love that guy and his videos. Watched them over and over and over in 2012 and learned a great deal, particularly the one on cornering.


Yeah the one on cornering is the other one I want someone to watch before I lend a bike and take them out.





This is the basic turning technique. The belly button turn is advanced.


----------



## Nawelter (Mar 9, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Nothing to disagree with here, except that some combinations could make things very difficult. If the OP truly has OEM test pedals, trail running shoes (not flat), and wet conditions, it would be challenging.


Yeah I wear tennis shoes, plastic OEM pedals and it was wet while I was riding yesterday. Not to mention my fear of traction loss caused by my worn down 26x1.95 tires... lol. I didn't really even have fun riding like I normally do since I had to focus mainly on just keeping my feet planted and going slow enough to not kill myself.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> tennis shoes, plastic OEM pedals


This, ^^^^ and foot position is the source of all your trouble.
1


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Every one says flat pedal. Yes. Get aluminum ones with steel pins. Get some vans, chrome or 661 bike shoes. Although any stiff shoes with grippy soles will work. I like low waterproof hiking boots. Also you REALLY want some shin/knee pads too. Wait until the pedal spins around to gouge the shin with no meat on it Good times. And a lesson learned.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pedals with stubby pins don't gouge you so you get to skip the pads unless the terrain requires it. The long sharp pins are more for park trails with high speed and big jumps. I don't need that. If you use a full face helmet and armor you need those pins and 5.10s.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

With that said, there is no readon not go buy 5.10s on closeout and have a crazy patented sticky shoe for riding unless you already own a pair of flats.

Either way, those flats are no where near as sticky as a 5.10 shoe. Not even close. Nor are some of the other brands that have their own compound (Giro and specialized)


Its not just a bike park that benefits. Anyone riding rooty and rocky terrain that you need to pedal through chunder to maintain speed will benefit from a sticky platform and shoe combo.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

leeboh said:


> Also you REALLY want some shin/knee pads too. Wait until the pedal spins around to gouge the shin with no meat on it Good times. And a lesson learned.


I have more serious scars on my shins/knees from clipless pedals than from flats. Yeah, I get scratched by the pins on my pedals, but only when I am pushing the bike. I have occasionally worn other shoes, and yeah, they're notably less secure on the pedal. Purpose-built gear is often worth it, and definitely in this case. I paid full price for my first pair of 5.10s, and I'd pay it again because they're worth it.



eb1888 said:


> Pedals with stubby pins don't gouge you so you get to skip the pads unless the terrain requires it. The long sharp pins are more for park trails with high speed and big jumps. I don't need that. If you use a full face helmet and armor you need those pins and 5.10s.


I wear 5.10s and have DMR Vault pedals, and I just ride trails. I don't wear shin/knee pads, and I don't feel like I need to.



FJSnoozer said:


> Its not just a bike park that benefits. Anyone riding rooty and rocky terrain that you need to pedal through chunder to maintain speed will benefit from a sticky platform and shoe combo.


It doesn't even have to be chundery. If you ride hard, it's good to have better grip with the pedals. If you're a sorta casual rider who just likes to feel secure, it's good to have better grip on the pedals. I've got platforms with stubby pins (xpedo spry) on my commuter, and I wear whatever shoe with them for short rides. Again, notably less secure. If I wear my 5.10s, they're better (I wear my 5.10s when I do longer rides on this bike), but still not to the level of the Vaults on my mtb. I would NOT be happy about platforms using those pedals with trail runners on my mtb.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> They are treacherous when wet but I've done enough trail riding on $8 plastic pedals to know that it's really not that big of a deal to ride in control on them.
> 
> Again I agree with using the best equipment possible and pedals/shoes are definitely important.


You definitely don't live in a humid climate where there's enough moisture in the air to make $8 plastic pedals treacherous even when the trails are dry.

I rented mtb's in Hawaii when I was on vacation. I was trying to minimize the amount of stuff for the trip, so I left my own pedals at home along with my riding shoes. I brought hiking shoes and figured I'd be fine, because that's what I wore when I first got pinned platforms. The shop I rented from left the cheap plastic test ride pedals on because I didn't bring anything else. Trails were solid, skies were sunny, but there was a lingering dampness in the trees. Going downhill, I was fine. But pedaling through rooty, techy stuff? Fugettaboutit. Feet kept slipping off like there were loose bearings under my shoes. There are some equipment choices where no amount of technique will help.

You might be fine with those pedals if it's totally dry. But just a little moisture and all your technique goes out the window.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Harold said:


> You definitely don't live in a humid climate where there's enough moisture in the air to make $8 plastic pedals treacherous even when the trails are dry.


That's a fact, been in the dusty SW deserts for some time now.

I think my point may have been misconstrued. My very first thought was that the op should get better pedals and shoes but also that they aren't a substitute for developing better technique.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

hdparrish said:


> Ah, world champ Fabien Barel reminding us to keep our "eels" low.
> 
> Haha, seriously, I love that guy and his videos. Watched them over and over and over in 2012 and learned a great deal, particularly the one on cornering.


I like that he says "eels" but also "hankles". I like his videos- very informative.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

tjchad said:


> I like that he says "eels" but also "hankles". I like his videos- very informative.


And don't forget "helbows." Gotta keep your "eels" low and your "helbows" high.

In all seriousness, that's probably what I need to work on most--keeping the outside elbow up. It's not natural for me.

My favorite part of the vid has always been the stretch at about the 4-minute mark that shows his heel/pedal work. Dude is smooth, and the chill background music is perfect.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Unfortunately 5.10s don't work for everyone in every situation. If you ride hardtail in rocky/rooty terrain the stiff hard sole may not work. If I used mine for a couple hour ride in that terrain I'd come back with numb feet. Or at least the soles of my feet end up numb from the pounding. I don't know it that's an injury but I prefer to avoid that.
Low heels already has the grip problem solved so I'm using a running shoe with a Boost(no relation) midsole to solve the numbness problem. Basically unused Freerides are in the closet.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

eb1888 said:


> Unfortunately 5.10s don't work for everyone in every situation. If you ride hardtail in rocky/rooty terrain the stiff hard sole may not work. If I used mine for a couple hour ride in that terrain I'd come back with numb feet. Or at least the soles of my feet end up numb from the pounding. I don't know it that's an injury but I prefer to avoid that.
> Low heels already has the grip problem solved so I'm using a running shoe with a Boost(no relation) midsole to solve the numbness problem. Basically unused Freerides are in the closet.


I'd never describe Freeriders as stiff. There's a world of difference between them and Impacts. What you're describing sounds more like a consequence of soft soles, rather than stiff soles. Softer soles wrap the pedal body better, but don't spread the load as widely across your foot.

5.10s soles also vary quite a lot in stiffness depending on model.


----------



## darthaltair (Mar 7, 2017)

I have the Holzfeller flat pedals and I absolutely love them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eb1888 said:


> Unfortunately 5.10s don't work for everyone in every situation. If you ride hardtail in rocky/rooty terrain the stiff hard sole may not work. If I used mine for a couple hour ride in that terrain I'd come back with numb feet. Or at least the soles of my feet end up numb from the pounding. I don't know it that's an injury but I prefer to avoid that.
> Low heels already has the grip problem solved so I'm using a running shoe with a Boost(no relation) midsole to solve the numbness problem. Basically unused Freerides are in the closet.





evasive said:


> I'd never describe Freeriders as stiff. There's a world of difference between them and Impacts. What you're describing sounds more like a consequence of soft soles, rather than stiff soles. Softer soles wrap the pedal body better, but don't spread the load as widely across your foot.
> 
> 5.10s soles also vary quite a lot in stiffness depending on model.


Definitely. I got to demo a pair of the Freerider Pros in Sedona at the mtb fest, and they're infinitely stiffer than my regular Freeriders, which do wrap around the pedals. Sure, with the Pros, my pedaling was more efficient, but I got less feedback about the bike through my feet. I still had plenty of control, but everything was super muted. Foot position, for example. It was much more difficult to tell without looking if my feet were positioned correctly.

I have noticed numbness from using the super flexy Freeriders with my feet in the wrong position. Basically, with the ball of my foot over the pedal spindle. That was an early problem for me until I shifted my feet forward for a more midfoot position. Now I don't get the numbness, but the regular Freeriders are still a touch more flexy than I like sometimes. I think I'm going to try the Freerider Contacts for a little more stiffness in the sole (but more flexible than the Pros).


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

FJSnoozer said:


> Get you a set of flats first with metal pins.
> 
> When you grow tired of your bloody calves and shins get some 5tens on closeout.
> 
> Or get both now and completely change your life and riding experience. 5tens are unreal.


Exactly the path I took. After years on clipless, (I actually rode clips back in the days before clipless), I decided to try to go back to flats. 
Pedals are $20 Wellgo MG1 from eBay, worked those a while with hikers- kinda okay, finally figured out 5.10 would be better, scored on eBay $35.00
*Poof* Mind blown! 
I went cheap and used in case I changed my mind, don't think I am going back. 
I still have a lot of learning to do, but the right tools for the job,...Man it's awesome!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I like DMR Vaults. Not sure if you gave a budget. There are a lot more colors available than this listing:

DMR Vault Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

5-10 + chesters


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Dieties and Vaults + specific brands and models of skateshoes have worked for me.

I've particularly found some DC shoes with a semifirm "D-ring" pattern sole really good with shortish broad pins. Pins lock into the pattern well without ripping up the sole.

Cheap plastipedals and running shoes? Yeah, you're gonna have a bad time, especially in a wet climate on more technical trails.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Harold said:


> Definitely. I got to demo a pair of the Freerider Pros in Sedona at the mtb fest, and they're infinitely stiffer than my regular Freeriders, which do wrap around the pedals. Sure, with the Pros, my pedaling was more efficient, but I got less feedback about the bike through my feet. I still had plenty of control, but everything was super muted. Foot position, for example. It was much more difficult to tell without looking if my feet were positioned correctly.
> 
> I have noticed numbness from using the super flexy Freeriders with my feet in the wrong position. Basically, with the ball of my foot over the pedal spindle. That was an early problem for me until I shifted my feet forward for a more midfoot position. Now I don't get the numbness, but the regular Freeriders are still a touch more flexy than I like sometimes. I think I'm going to try the Freerider Contacts for a little more stiffness in the sole (but more flexible than the Pros).


I'm sure the pros soften up when they're broken in


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kevin267 said:


> I'm sure the pros soften up when they're broken in


the shoes I rode several miles on the trail were demo shoes. they were not brand new fresh out of the box. I don't know how many miles were on them, but they'd definitely been used.


----------



## Six Nine 53 (Dec 9, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Well, you can either go clipless, where your feet are clipped to the pedals (yes, that is accurate) or get some good platforms. I rode clipless for the last 10 years and then recently switched to platforms (also Chesters) last year on my main bike. Read some threads on here on both options and decide which way you want to try.


 How do you like the platforms after riding clipless for so long? I'm in the same situation and was thinking of trying platforms.


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

@eb1888 Thank You for the video link :thumbsup:

After many, many years of being clipped in I've decided at my age - mid-50's - to go to flats for all of my riding. I can't risk any more bad get-off's without being able to clip out. The tribal videos give some great advice for flat pedal riding.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Six Nine 53 said:


> How do you like the platforms after riding clipless for so long? I'm in the same situation and was thinking of trying platforms.


I have used clipless pedals for around 17yrs now. I still use them, but nowadays it's more of a case-by-case basis. The first platforms I used were $14 molded plastic ones (marginally better than the POS lbs pedals) for an urban bike. After a couple years, I decided I wanted to use platforms during wintertime so I could comfortably wear real boots. I happened to win a pair of Kona Wah Wah pedals at a bike fest, so that's where they went. I loved the grip, but didn't care much for the pins. They shredded my hardshell pants on a particularly cold ride when I was pushing the bike at one point or another. But the grip! I used them during dry conditions with regular hiking shoes on one ride, and was convinced to give them a shot that year. I got some Blackspire Sub4 pedals, which had pins I liked a little better, for my trail bike. The Konas went on my commuter to replace the cheap plastic pedals. Later that year, I upgraded my shoes to 5.10 Freeriders. After a few years, I beat the hell out of the Blackspires, and the expense to fix them up (new bearings, new bushings, new spindles) was awful high ($20 more and I'd have had a brand new pair of the exact same pedals). So I upgraded to DMR Vaults. They support my larger feet better. The grip is a touch better (still without grub screw pins). The Kona Wah Wah pedals got pulled off my commuter last season in exchange for clipless pedals. I did my first road century like that, and several other long road rides. My wife got a road/gravel bike, so the Konas went on it. After I finished with all those long distance rides, I wanted platforms on my commuter again, so I got some xpedo spry pedals. After that, I put the clipless pedals on my mtb for the Iceman Cometh race in November.

There was an adaptation period to adjust to platforms. There were some new techniques required to make sure my feet stayed planted. I couldn't be lazy about foot placement like I could be with clipless. But once I figured it out, it worked great. Contrary to what many people say, I haven't shredded my shins with platforms. Maybe it's because I focused on the necessary technique to avoid it before I got rowdy with them. I'm not perfect with it, even still, but even when a foot comes off, I don't smash a pedal on my shin/knee. when I get cut up by my pedals, it's when I am either pushing the bike, or when I crash. Cuts when I crash are expected. It's irritating to get cut by my pedals when I'm doing a hike-a-bike, though.

I really prefer clipless pedals for social rides. I also strongly prefer them for practicing skills (which I'm admittedly doing more of lately, since I'm now a certified coach and lead the occasional clinic). I prefer clipless pedals for races. By far. And for training efforts, too. I put clipless pedals on my commuter when I put it on the trainer (which admittedly is rare because I hate the trainer). All last year when I was training for the century, I was using clipless pedals. I go back and forth with pedals for endurance rides. I've done 50mi in one ride on my mtb with platforms and it worked out well. I was sore in a lot of other places and my feet were never a concern. But the extra sole stiffness of a clipless setup would be nice for efficiency. For me, I think the higher importance is shoe fit. I've NEVER found a clipless mtb shoe that fits as well as my Freeriders. The extra rigidity of traditional clipless cycling shoes is not very comfortable for my feet, which are different enough that it seems no matter what I try, one of my feet or the other is uncomfortable. But with a more flexible lace-up shoe, comfort is much improved. For a couple hours, the sole stiffness/efficiency of a clipless setup is worth the minor discomfort of the shoes not fitting perfectly. For 10+hrs, that equation tips and the comfort of flat pedal shoes wins out. YMMV, of course.

If you decide to try platforms, though, COMMIT to learning how to use them correctly, the same way you committed to learning to ride with clipless pedals. Learn and practice riding with dropped heels, especially through chunky stuff. But also learn when to do the opposite and point your toes. People drill on here about dropped heels dropped heels dropped heels. But pointing your toes is equally important.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

FJSnoozer said:


> Get you a set of flats first with metal pins.
> 
> When you grow tired of your bloody calves and shins get some 5tens on closeout.
> 
> Or get both now and completely change your life and riding experience. 5tens are unreal.


Good pedals and good shoes will still allow you to have bloody shins and calves if your technique is wrong. Ass off the seat and heals pointing down is a good start for proper technique.


----------



## pakdoc (Dec 4, 2005)

After breaking my right ankle with a malfunctioning cleat/shoe/pedal clippless....I just started riding flats. Rode clipless since the late 1980's without a problem but I do like the fit and feel of 5-10's. Still not use to keeping my feet on the pedals when getting some air and my heal tends to hit the chainstay occasionally but I am liking them more with each ride. I went with the VP flats.


----------



## flopshooter (Feb 9, 2017)

i was having the same problem with my stock pedals on my Talon. found these on Amazon, they are amazing for the price, and you don't need to drop 100+ on a pair of Five Tens, i use running shoes with these pedals and they stick to them like glue.

https://www.amazon.com/Imrider-Ligh...qid=1490311253&sr=8-1&keywords=imrider+pedals


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

flopshooter said:


> i was having the same problem with my stock pedals on my Talon. found these on Amazon, they are amazing for the price, and you don't need to drop 100+ on a pair of Five Tens, i use running shoes with these pedals and they stick to them like glue.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Imrider-Ligh...qid=1490311253&sr=8-1&keywords=imrider+pedals


As has been said in here before, you don't have to spend $100 on 5.10's, either. But also such purpose-made shoes ARE better.


----------



## wordsthoughts (Apr 5, 2012)

My original pedals on my bike broke two weeks ago and last week I bought some RaceFace Chester pedals. Today was my 1st trail ride with them and it was amazing staying put through roots, logovers and even small drops that I would slip on. 

I have a Charge Cooker and the stock pedals were metal with spikes around the edges that were slightly better than regular plastic flats. I constantly slipped going up bumpy hips and would slide through rough terrain. Today with my new pedals and Nike cross training shoes I stayed planted and felt way more confident.

I'm trying to get some five-tens on sale but my size (14) makes it a hassle!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

wordsthoughts said:


> My original pedals on my bike broke two weeks ago and last week I bought some RaceFace Chester pedals. Today was my 1st trail ride with them and it was amazing staying put through roots, logovers and even small drops that I would slip on.
> 
> I have a Charge Cooker and the stock pedals were metal with spikes around the edges that were slightly better than regular plastic flats. I constantly slipped going up bumpy hips and would slide through rough terrain. Today with my new pedals and Nike cross training shoes I stayed planted and felt way more confident.
> 
> I'm trying to get some five-tens on sale but my size (14) makes it a hassle!


You don't need different shoes. You're sticking enough with what you've got. You also want to be able to remove your feet at times.
You don't need more. Just ride.
Drop your heels *and* get off the seat to put weight on your pedals when going over bumps, etc.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

plastic pedals > metal platform pedals 90% improvement, is all most people need. no need for special shoes.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

wordsthoughts said:


> My original pedals on my bike broke two weeks ago and last week I bought some RaceFace Chester pedals. Today was my 1st trail ride with them and it was amazing staying put through roots, logovers and even small drops that I would slip on.
> 
> I have a Charge Cooker and the stock pedals were metal with spikes around the edges that were slightly better than regular plastic flats. I constantly slipped going up bumpy hips and would slide through rough terrain. Today with my new pedals and Nike cross training shoes I stayed planted and felt way more confident.
> 
> I'm trying to get some five-tens on sale but my size (14) makes it a hassle!


Good to hear the pedals are helping! I just bought a pair of Shimano MT34's on sale through REI. They are 25 percent off and I used my dividends to pay toward them.

https://www.rei.com/product/864785/shimano-mt34-bike-shoes-mens


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

If anyone is looking at a pair of Vaults this is the place to get them. $80 to USA.
DMR Vault Pedals - Ubyk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

flopshooter said:


> i was having the same problem with my stock pedals on my Talon. found these on Amazon, they are amazing for the price, and you don't need to drop 100+ on a pair of Five Tens, i use running shoes with these pedals and they stick to them like glue.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Imrider-Ligh...qid=1490311253&sr=8-1&keywords=imrider+pedals


I just got a pair of these, under the origin 8 name (paid more from LBS). Have CB 50/50s and VP Vice. I'm transitioning all my bikes to "plastic" pinned pedals. Finding they are far more comfortable as the pedals dampen much of the chatter instead of transmitting right into my feet. We'll see how their durability is but now seeing replacements are $20 I'll be happy with 1 season a pair, but expect more.

This whole alloy pedal, stiff soled stuff I get when your a racer or your next Strava PR is more important than your child but beyond that I've come to find it's detrimental in the long run for me. I'd rather fully enjoy my rides and be comfortable during and after.

Plastic pedals with studs and a pair of Vans, done lol. Less than $100 overall.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedals are like Saddles, a very personal choice.


----------

